# Ich habs



## muddcat (3. Dezember 2009)

*Tag an Alle

Prüfung Bestanden.   Und das mit 65 Lenz.  
*


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich habs*

|schild-g sag ich da mal! Lieber spät als nie!

Viel Petri Heil und vor allem Spaß am Wasser wünsche ich...

Grüße Alex


----------



## BeatleB84 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich habs*

|schild-gHut ab und ganz lange nicht mehr aufgesetzt!

Aber das dürfte ja (bei so viel Angelerfahrung) nicht das Problem gewesen sein.
Aber toll, dass du es in dem Alter noch gewagt hast!


----------



## eric_d. (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich habs*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen  Prüfung. |schild-g

Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim angeln und viele Fische.


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich habs*

Auch von mir     |schild-g


----------



## Blinker Mann (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich habs*

Jo Glückwunsch,dann kann es jetzt ja so richtig losgehen#6


----------

